# Forum About Russia Society  Smoking

## Ядерное лицо

What's the attitude towards smoking in Russia? 
Is there much objection to smoking in public places? Is there a lot of information about the health risks etc.? What types and forms of tobacco are generally available? 
Finally, do any of you have any advice for someone who is determined to give up starting today (i.e. me  ::  )?

----------


## adoc

If you are determined then you don't need any advices.  If you are not - then don't do it, why suffer?   ::

----------


## scotcher

> What's the attitude towards smoking in Russia?

 Same as here really. It always seems to me that fewer people (especially women) smoke in Russia than I'm use to seeing, but that could just be a fluke, I have no numbers to back that up.   

> Is there much objection to smoking in public places?

 Less than in Britain for sure. Even when there are no-snoking signs you'll still find people lighting up. You'll even see people smoking in taxis. I understand this is changing gradually though, and you'll probably find more snootyness about it in Moscow and St Pete than you will out in the sticks.   

> Is there a lot of information about the health risks etc.?

 Same as here. In fact, the public health warnings on cig packets are exactly the same as they were here for years (when they were printed in gold text, before they went black and white and started taking up half the packet). Except they're in Russian, obviously.   

> What types and forms of tobacco are generally available?

 You can buy a good mixture of US/ European and Russian brands at practically any shop or kiosk. You can guess them, I'm not going to list them. Stay away from the super-cheap papirosi though, they are evil.   

> Finally, do any of you have any advice for someone who is determined to give up starting today (i.e. me  )?

 Nobody likes a quitter.

----------


## FL

Each pack of cigarettes bears an inscription (it is stringent law)
“Минздрав предупреждает: курение опасно для вашего здоровья”.
“Ministry of Health alarms: smoking represents a danger  to your health”. 
And of course there is a lot of information everywhere.

----------


## FL

«Smoking of tobacco is expensive and detrimental to health and economy...» 
Unknown artist, 1930 (!!!) http://eng.plakaty.ru/posters?cid=4&part=К&page=4&id=1941

----------


## MasterAdmin

"Хозяйство" doesn't quite mean "economy" here. It has more of a "family budget" meaning.

----------


## fantom605

Although I know nothing about smoking in Russia, I'm very glad I gave it up...  I grew up in Iowa, where you can smoke in public places in designated areas, and in bars, you could smoke anywhere.  That sucked, always coming home with clothes smelling of smoke, but now I live in California, where you can't smoke in public places, and it is so much better. 
  I think I smoked from 15 (wild child) to 22.  Not very much, though, never even half a pack a day.  The first time I gave it up (an oxymoron, I know), I bought a can of cherry skoal.  That stuff is nasty!  I didn't smoke for a year, and started up when I got stressed from work.  The final time I quit, I was outside wtih a fellow smoker, and neither of us had any cigarettes.  I decided that day to quit, and never touched them again.  I was a fat 180 then, and couldn't run to save my life.  Now, I'm 210, very lean, and still can't run to save my life! Don't jump off railroad bridges when you're wasted!   :: 
 -Fantom

----------


## Biancca

I don't smoke, drink, or even drink coffee.  But my sister used to smoke and she of course made me try it.  When I was 12 I wanted to hang out with her but she wouldn't let me unless I carried around a cigarette and at least pretended to smoke. 
Now if I am around someone smoking and I smell it I absolutely want a cigarette.  I think if I smoked even one I couldn't ever quit.

----------


## Haksaw

The only time I smoke is when I am on fire...   ::

----------


## Zhenya

And after sex, isn't it so...

----------


## Haksaw

::

----------


## Joel

I don't smoke.  My mom, grandma, grandpa, aunts, uncles, and cousins that are old enough to smoke on my moms side of the family.  She wakes up in the morning some days and just coughs and coughs.  If there is anything mentioned about quitting to her she gets bitchy.  I never want to smoke, that shit is nasty.  I had to sit in the car on a 22 hour ride to texas breathing in that shit.  My eyes started to burn after a while.  It was really annoying.  I don't see how people find it addictive?

----------


## Lampada

http://potsreotizm.livejournal.com/1675471.html

----------


## Doomer

> I don't smoke, drink, or even drink coffee.

 Quit on sex too  :: 
Who wants pleasure anyway

----------


## maxmixiv

What I heard is cigarettes in Russia are much much cheaper than in other countries. This moment might be important.
And yes, many smoke everywhere, especially under signs "Smoking is prohibited here". 
In buses, trains, planes. At bus stops. In подъезд's. In the elevators.
Recently I stayed at hospital. The ward was full of smoke, even at nights.
If you like me cannot tolerate tobacco smoke, you have to suffer. 
However I see how more and more people are trying to quit, this is trend, definitely.

----------


## Doomer

> What I heard is cigarettes in Russia are much much cheaper than in other countries. This moment might be important.

 one pack costs 200-300 rubles in the US

----------


## Anixx

> It always seems to me that fewer people (especially women) smoke in Russia than I'm use to seeing,

 Women smoke more than men in Russia, I think. And start earlier. Among students I estimate that about 40% males smoke while more than 90% females do.

----------


## Hanna

> What's the attitude towards smoking in Russia? 
> Is there much objection to smoking in public places? Is there a lot of information about the health risks etc.? What types and forms of tobacco are generally available? 
> Finally, do any of you have any advice for someone who is determined to give up starting today (i.e. me  )?

 I am not in Russia, but the prices of cigarettes in the UK is a strong enough reason to give up! 
You already know the health dangers. 
I am pretty sure they have most well known American brands, as well as local brands. 
In the CIS countries the tax on cigarettes is much lower, so cigarettes are super cheap. They were about 50p in for 20 pack in Belarus when I was there. Luckily it is not much of a temptation for me - I never got hooked, thanks God!  
Good luck to you anyway!   

> What I heard is cigarettes in Russia are much  much cheaper than in other countries. This moment might be important.
> And yes, many smoke everywhere, especially under signs "Smoking is prohibited here". 
> In buses, trains, planes. At bus stops. In подъезд's. In the elevators.
> Recently I stayed at hospital. The ward was full of smoke, even at nights.
> If you like me cannot tolerate tobacco smoke, you have to suffer. 
> However I see how more and more people are trying to quit, this is trend, definitely.

 How DISGUSTING to smoke in a hospital. How can that be allowed? Poor you, it must have been awful to stay in the hospital under such conditions.  
How come I noticed nobody smoking in the train in Ukraine and Belarus? Are the rules different there? And nobody was smoking in the marschrutkas either, thankfully. I can't remember the trains stinking of smoke either.

----------


## Anixx

In trains usually they smoke in tambours.

----------


## alexsms

> In trains usually they smoke in tambours.

 tambour ? like a drum?

----------


## alexsms

> "Хозяйство" doesn't quite mean "economy" here. It has more of a "family budget" meaning.

 it seems to me, the meaning is 'economy' here, cos it's 122 mln.roubles - Ежегодно прокуривается в СССР (Выпускается на воздух) - sounds like it's bad for the national economy.

----------


## Marcus

> Women smoke more than men in Russia, I think. And start earlier. Among students I estimate that about 40% males smoke while more than 90% females do.

  Меньше женщины гораздо курят.

----------


## maxmixiv

> How DISGUSTING to smoke in a hospital. How can that be allowed? Poor you, it must have been awful to stay in the hospital under such conditions.

 Smoking in hospital is not allowed of course. But what then? 
The only penalty is driving out, but it is probably considered "too cruel". 
No one is personally responsible to punish violators, and if there was the one, it would be very dangerous work. The smokers get very aggressive when cannot smoke. 
Regarding smoking in transport, I laid on thick a bit (сгустил краски):
 In trains, smoking usually happens "в тамбуре"  (some bastards though smoke "в купе" too), but the smoke flows into carriage. Things are worse "в плацкартных вагонах", because they are often overcrowded.
 In buses, only driver and passengers-hooligans smoke. Drivers are worst, because they are 100% smokers, are smoking without breaks, and again, all passengers have to smell it.
 In planes, they smoke in toilets.
 In taxis,  with probability of 70%, during your short trip the driver will smoke. Another 30% - driver does not smoke at all, or respectful enough to smoke only when passengers quit.

----------


## Eric C.

> it seems to me, the meaning is 'economy' here, cos it's 122 mln.roubles - Ежегодно прокуривается в СССР (Выпускается на воздух) - sounds like it's bad for the national economy.

 How retarded did the author of the poster have to be to fail to notice ppl actually paid for the packs they "smoked away" ?!

----------


## Eledhwen

Моя инфографика: Курение.jpg — Yandex.Disk
Договорился о ее размещении в пригородных поездах. ))

----------


## cartoonsmaker

я курил лет 9 потом бросил. Тяжело было бросать, но я ни капли не жалею об этом.
Хороший дизайн инфографики! Молодец! Только, к сожалению, этого не вбить в головы курильщиков. 
Я тут ехал как-то на общественном транспорте и с нами сравнялся автомобиль, в салоне которого сидели 3 детей, примерный возраст от 4-7 лет, вместе с родителями и "папаша" при этом курил сигарету (окна в салоне были закрыты)

----------


## maxmixiv

Как в автомобиле можно дышать этой гадостью без коричневого пакета - вообще ума не приложу. 
Дизайн тоже оценил, но там написано "табычный дым"?

----------


## Ruslan G

According to the new legislative amendments:
- smoking in the trains will be almost prohibited in future (in Russia of course), 
- a little bit earlier any advertisement, related to tobacco industry, and smoking in public place will be prohibited.    
As I can predict (according to the analysis of the legislator's will and his general line in that sphere) tough fines for violations shall follow soon. 
So smoking folk in Russia will have a range of new reason for healthy life )))

----------


## Юрка

1. А с другой стороны, зачем спасать людей? Они что, все белые и пушистые?
2. И как будет осуществляться естественный отбор, если не будет вредных привычек? А без отбора мы совсем деградируем.

----------


## Eledhwen

Да, самоочищаться в своём сознании после нелёгких 15-20 лет русским необходимо. Ведь табак, наркотики и пьянство — при «благоприятных» условиях это будет покруче любой бомбы или армии. 
Кстати, знаете кто до этого впервые додумался? Англичане! См. опиумные войны в Китае. Её Величество — это у нас главный наркобарон в мире.

----------


## Юрка

А Вы посмотрите для ясности в ютубе, как некурящие спортивные кавказцы бросают борцовскими приёмами девушек через голову. После этого может прийти новый взгляд на курение, на некурящих праведников и т.д.

----------


## Ruslan G

Nevertheless smoking people and people with other bad habits (mentioned above) are our compatriots. And if these habits are dangerous for society, society and goverment have to find way to shield innocent people from bad consequences of such "habits". 
I don't care about influence of cigarette smoke on my own entity (as a man who used to smoke for a long time), but others people really suffer from passive smoking. 
So I eagerly look forward to the reduction of public smoking!

----------


## Юрка

Надо задавить не курильщиков (это больные люди), а производителей сигарет. А у нас для них льготы (если сравнивать с остальным миром). Они формируют бюджеты. Они являются крупными игроками. Пробовали что-нибудь продать табачной компании? Они ведут себя как господа: диктуют условия. Если не выполняется хоть буковка, то посылают сразу, не взирая на убытки поставщиков. Я имею в виду Филипп Морисс Ижора и т.д.

----------


## Ruslan G

I don't remember what is going to happen with manufacturers, but retailers rules are going to be many times stricter. 
So we are following in right direction, Comrades ))

----------


## Eledhwen

Uploaded doc.film here: Russian documentaries.

----------


## diogen_

According to the book How to Quit without Feeling S**t
for most people it's next to impossible to quit an addiction, e.g. tobacco, at least in GB. The only reliable way to quit a strong addiction without relapses is not to acquire it  :: .

----------

